
40 CFR 86.1809-10 – Prohibition of defeat devices - wjarek
https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/40/86.1809-10
======
kahirsch
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/40/86.1803-01](https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/40/86.1803-01)

 _Defeat device_ means an auxiliary emission control device (AECD) that
reduces the effectiveness of the emission control system under conditions
which may reasonably be expected to be encountered in normal vehicle operation
and use, unless:

(1) Such conditions are substantially included in the Federal emission test
procedure;

(2) The need for the AECD is justified in terms of protecting the vehicle
against damage or accident; or

(3) The AECD does not go beyond the requirements of engine starting.

------
joosters
I find it worrying that there is a known term 'defeat device' for these
things. Until yesterday, I didn't know that any vehicle manufacturer had done
this. Now, it's apparently common enough that the form of cheating has a
recognised name...

~~~
simoncion
> I find it worrying that there is a known term 'defeat device' for these
> things.

Corporations will often attempt to either circumvent or break the spirit of
laws and regulations that reduce their profit margins. They've been doing this
for _aeons_. Keep this in mind the next time a BigCo (or LittleCo with
disguised ties to a BigCo) is trying to rally sentiment with the "Too Much
Regulation is Killing My Business!" banner. [0]

If the average corporation was a person, it would likely be the worst person I
have ever had the displeasure of meeting.

[0] General notice: Please read that sentence _very_ closely before you think
about rebutting it. If it caused you to take umbrage, you may be pattern
matching on the white noise between the lines.

~~~
cbd1984
> Keep this in mind the next time a BigCo (or LittleCo with disguised ties to
> a BigCo) is trying to rally sentiment with the "Too Much Regulation is
> Killing My Business!" banner.

Or just a LittleCo, with no special ties to anyone.

------
javajosh
Uh, what is this?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Shhh. When Hacker News links to something incomprehensible with no
explanation, you're supposed to Google it yourself and then pretend you knew
all along.

~~~
dogma1138
Or be like every news outlet out there and pretend this is a known and common
term and just use in quotes.

All 10 articles I've seen about the VW thing, each and everyone of them used
'defeat device' in either double or single quotes without explaining what it
is just that the EPA doesn't like it.

From autonews to the various posts and times and the editorials no one
explained it.

Heck even Google doesn't really knows it, i found the explanation for this
only in a site containing definitions for shipping (as in a Ship)
terminologies.

------
ArkyBeagle
Is this more specific to diesel than gasoline? I get the vague impression it
is. The problem with that is that engine temp greatly effects the combustion
... profile in diesel engines.

